# 2x2 Race Thread!



## Rocky0701 (May 22, 2014)

Hello! So it seems that people have been enjoying my 4x4 race thread, but i noticed that there wasn't a 2x2 race thread, so i have decided to make one.

This will be a race to sub 10 8 6 5 4 3.5 3.25 3 2.75 2.5 2.25 and 2, you will graduate once you are sub-x, 3 attempts in a row, you can miss a few weeks, but as long as your previous 3 attempts are sub-x with no sup-x averages in between, you will graduate from your section.

I will post scrambles every Thursday, if not Friday. Averages will be out of 50 solves with your 3 best solves and your 3 worst solves taken out. If you are going for sub 10, you may do an ao12 instead if you don't have enough time to do 50 solves.

Please be honest and use the scrambles which i provide, those are my only rules.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 22, 2014)

Round 1!

Round ends next Thursday



Spoiler



1. F2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R F' U R'
2. F U' F U R' F2 U F' R2 U
3. F2 U2 R F' U F2 U F' U
4. F R U F2 U R' F U2 F' U'
5. R2 U F2 R' U R' U R2 U'
6. F2 U R' U F R2 F U' R' U2
7. R' F2 U F2 U R' U' R' F2 U'
8. R F2 U' R U' F U' F2 R2 U'
9. R U F' R U' F2 U' R U2
10. F2 U F' U F2 U' F R2 U' 
11. R U2 R' F2 R' U2 F R U
12. R' F R U' F2 U F' U F
13. F2 R U2 R F' R2 F R' U
14. U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U
15. F2 U' R U2 R' U' F2 U F'
16. F2 R' U F2 R2 F' U R' U
17. U R' F R F2 U2 F' U F2 U'
18. F U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 F U2
19. F2 R2 U' F U' R F' R U2 R'
20. R' F U' R2 U R F' U2 R2
21. U' F R' F2 R' F' R2 F U
22. F' U R U2 R F2 U2 R U
23. R2 U R U2 R U F' U R' 
24. R F' R U F' R U' R' U2
25. F2 R2 U' F R2 F R' F' U2
26. F U' F2 R U R' F2 R2 U
27. F' U F' R2 F R' F' R' U'
28. F' R2 F' R2 U F2 U' F U
29. R U R F' U R2 U F U'
30. F R2 F' U2 R U' R2 U F2
31. U2 R U' R' F R2 U' R2 U
32. R2 U2 F U2 R2 F' U2 F2 R
33. U R' U2 F2 R F R2 F' R'
34. F' R' U2 F U2 R' U2 R' U'
35. F' R U2 R U2 R2 U' R F'
36. U2 R F' U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R'
37. U F' U' F R F' U F2 R
38. U F' R U' R2 U' F' R U
39. F2 R' F' R U R2 U' R2 U2
40. F R' F U' F' R F U' F
41. U' F' R2 F' U2 R U' R' U'
42. R' U2 F R' F R' U' F' R F2
43. U' R U F R2 U' R F U' 
44. R F U' R F' U' R F2 R2
45. R' U2 R U' F' U F' R U
46. F R' U2 R' F U F2 R' U'
47. R' F' R U' F U' R U F
48. R2 U F' R F' R2 U2 F R'
49. U2 F R2 F2 R' F R F' R'
50. R2 F' U' F R' U2 F R2 U'



Good luck guys!


----------



## TDM (May 22, 2014)

*Round:* 1
*Race to:* sub-4
*Times:* 4.96, 3.85, 3.98, 2.76, 3.44, 3.20, 4.25, 5.75, 4.44, 4.79, 3.77, 3.97, 5.84, 4.03, 4.93, 5.05, 3.66, 7.74, 3.89, 4.61, 3.55, 3.90, 4.45, 4.57, 5.86, 7.58, 5.21, 3.22, 2.66, 4.87, 2.53, 4.24, 4.31, 4.73, 5.39, 4.35, 5.14, 4.56, 2.58, 4.44, 6.82, 4.49, 4.02, 2.63, 5.15, 5.09, 4.96, 4.88, 4.58, 4.87
*Average:* 4.42

Somewhere between 43 and 46 I didn't really know what scramble I was using, I missed one out and then suddenly found myself doing the same scramble twice, which I didn't realise until I got the same PBL, by which time I had no advantage, so I hope that's not a problem.
Also you might want to put the scrambles in a spoiler and not have the one line space between each one... too much scrolling.


----------



## Royiky (May 22, 2014)

Round:1
Race to sub 4.50
Average:4.21


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 22, 2014)

*Round:* 1
*Race to:* sub 8
*Average:* 8.953
*Times:* 8.465, 9.925, 8.158, 13.873, 8.229, 9.740, 9.077, 8.638, 9.237, 10.920, 6.919, 11.131, 8.554, 7.471, 7.532, 10.196, 6.400, 7.887, 15.555, 7.801, 9.152, 4.373, 5.935, 11.160, 8.449, 6.761, 9.178, 9.275, 7.728, 7.689, 9.113, 7.281, 10.741, 7.323, 9.154+, 8.053, 7.025, 10.528, 9.300, 7.807, 9.116, 7.789, DNF(6.916), 13.018, 7.910, 6.738, 9.797, DNF(24.098), 11.512, 8.565

Edit: TDM, I agree, but I can't find how to make a spoiler, how do I make one?


----------



## cathulhu (May 22, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Edit: TDM, I agree, but I can't find how to make a spoiler, how do I make one?


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 22, 2014)

cathulhu said:


>



I tried that and all it did was make the horizntal line


----------



## TDM (May 22, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I tried that and all it did was make the horizntal line


You must have clicked the wrong thing.
[NOPARSE]


Spoiler



Text goes here


[/NOPARSE]


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> You must have clicked the wrong thing.
> [NOPARSE]
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Hopefully this will work



Edit: Thank you guys!


----------



## hiruzan1994 (May 24, 2014)

Race to sub-8 (I first want to graduate the sub-8, I don't see sub-6 happening very soon)

7.34, 6.90, 8.26, 10.05, 3.39, 6.34, 6.91, 7.14, 10.24, 7.48, 9.20, 6.50, 6.55, 7.30, 7.34, 7.88, 5.80, 6.44, 7.53, 10.07, 6.91, 4.54, 6.73, 10.22, 9.52, 7.44, 9.02, 7.76, 3.50, 6.07, 7.47, 5.37, 7.44, 7.28, 6.95, 8.25, 5.08, 9.89, 13.13, 7.61, 14.83, 12.26, 9.14, 8.51, 7.46, 6.00, 5.91, 6.57, 5.73, 6.94

ao50: 7.55

and what the bloody hell kind of screw up was that at the end, a sup-10 Ao5 with the 3 sup-10 so close to each other.


----------



## notfeliks (May 24, 2014)

Round 1
Race to sub-6
Average: 6.87
6.54, 10.00, 7.87, (11.71), 5.94, 4.76, 6.85, 6.82, 7.45, 6.05, (16.97), 6.47, 7.26, 6.63, 5.36, 6.35, 6.45, 5.67, 4.61, 9.45, (4.13), (10.43), 8.48, 8.50, 6.89, 7.11, 4.60, 7.71, 6.89, 7.88, 6.13, 10.23, 6.49, 6.63, 5.72, 6.75, 6.03, 4.57, 4.97, 7.46, 7.48, 6.47, 7.82, 6.58, (3.61), 7.59, 6.54, 6.62, (4.11), 9.62+


----------



## MatejMuzatko (May 24, 2014)

Round: 1
Race to: sub3.5
Times: 4.59, 2.06, 3.08, 2.65, 2.03, 7.30, 4.36, 3.61, 4.28, 2.71, 3.84, 4.02, 3.06, 1.28, 6.15, 2.81, 2.61, 5.03, 4.75, 4.77, 1.72, 2.59, 2.94, 3.38, 3.71, 3.56, 4.41, 3.72, 1.77, 2.56, 2.11, 3.27, 4.25, 2.78, 3.30, 3.30, 4.19, 5.53, 3.80, 2.84, 2.80, 8.91, 4.27, 5.09, 2.55, 3.22, 3.59, 6.00, 2.88, 3.84
Average: 3.56

Damn, that was pretty close...


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 29, 2014)

*Round 1 results!*

*Sub 3.5:*
MatejMuzatko: 3.56

*Sub 4:*
TDM: 4.42

*Sub 4.5:*
Royiky: 4.21 (Two more needed!)

*Sub 5:*
CoenRox36: 5.37

*Sub 6:*
notfeliks: 6.87

*Sub 8:*
hiruzan1994: 7.55 (Two more needed!)
Rocky0701: 8.95

Good job everybody!


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 29, 2014)

Round 2 Scrambles!



Spoiler



1. F' U' F' R2 F' U F' U' F
2. U' F2 R' U F2 U R' U F'
3. F' R' F' R2 U R2 U' R2 U
4. R' U2 R' F R2 U2 R' F' R
5. R' F U R F' R U2 F' R
6. R2 U2 F R U2 F R' U' R
7. F R' F2 U2 R' U F' R2 F'
8. U' R' F2 U R2 U' F R F
9. R' F U2 F' U F' R' U R2
10. U R2 F U F2 R' U R' F2
11. F2 R' U R' F2 R' F2 U R2
12. F' R2 F U' F R2 U' R U'
13. F U R' F' U' F U' F2 U
14. R' F' U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R' U
15. R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F U R2 U2
16. U R F2 R U R2 F2 U R2 U
17. R2 U' F R2 U2 R' U2 F' R
18. F' U' R F' U R U2 F' R2 U'
19. R F' R' U2 R' F U2 F U'
20. U' R F R' F' U' R' U2 R2 U'
21. U' R F' U' F2 U R' F2 R' U'
22. R2 U F' R U' F' U R U
23. R2 F2 R F' U' F R F' U2
24. R' U F U2 F R2 U2 R' U2
25. R2 U' F' R F' R2 U F R'
26. F' R' F R U F U F2 R' U'
27. F' U R' F' R U' R U2 R U2
28. R' F2 U R' U2 R F2 U F'
29. F' U F' R2 U F R F U' 
30. U2 F2 U F' U' F U R2 U2
31. F U F R' U2 F R U R'
32. F2 R2 U2 F U F' U R' F U2
33. R F2 U2 R' U F' U2 F' R2
34. U' F2 U' F2 R2 U F U2 R' 
35. F R' F' U2 F' R U R2 U'
36. F U F2 R2 U' R2 F U2 F'
37. R' U' R F' U' F R F2 U' 
38. U R F U2 F U' F2 R F'
39. F' U' R U' R2 U F2 U2 R2
40. U R2 U' F U' F2 R2 U' R2
41. U R' F U' F2 R F2 R F
42. R2 F U2 R' F' U2 F' R' U2
43. U2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
44. F2 R2 U' R U' R2 U' F2 U
45. F R2 U' R F' U2 F' R2 F2
46. R' U R' U' R2 U' R U' F' 
47. F U' F R2 U' R' F' U2 R2
48. R F2 R' F U R' U2 R' U2
49. F R U2 R U R2 F' U' R2 
50.R F2 R U R2 U2 R' F U'


----------



## Royiky (May 30, 2014)

Round 2
Race to sub 4.5
Average:4.44


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 9, 2014)

Race to sub 10 2x2 Round 2
9.89, 9.33, 14.02, 9.08, 8.38, 11.39, 8.41, 7.15, 8.62, 8.83, 8.16, 13.07, 9.00, 9.12, 11.34, 7.66, 8.25, 8.32, 4.72, 13.67, 12.19, 11.63, 13.74, 8.19, 23.24, 11.47, 7.98, 11.20, 14.76, 8.63, 6.70, 19.56, 11.21, 5.08, 15.75, 10.99, 21.17, 13.25, 11.05, 12.43, 11.57, 9.64, 10.30, 25.14, 13.29, 10.18, 9.93, 4.76, 14.98, 7.15
Average 10.72


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 24, 2014)

I was going to stop doing the 2x2 race thread after only two people participated in round 2, but I have had a request to keep it going, so end of round 2!

Race to sub 4.5:
Royiky: 4.44 (One more!)

Race to sub 10:
PJKCuber: 10.72


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 24, 2014)

Round 3 scrambles!
Round ends this Friday



Spoiler



1. R2 U2 F' U F U' R U' R2
2. U' R' U2 F2 R' U' F' R2 F
3. F U R2 F' R U' R' U2 R2
4. U2 R2 U' F R' U' F U R2
5. U' R2 U' R2 U' F U2 F' R2
6. U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' U' F2 R
7. F' U2 F' U2 R F2 R U R2
8. U' F2 U' R2 F' U' R2 U' R'
9. R' U2 R F2 R U2 R' F' U'
10. F' U' R' U R U' R' U2 R'
11. F' R2 U2 R2 U F R2 F U2
12. U2 F R' U' R' U' R U2 F2
13. F2 R' F' R' F U' R' U' F2
14. R' U2 F' U F U' R2 U R'
15. F2 U2 R F2 R U' R F2 U'
16. F' R F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F'
17. R' U' F' R2 U' F' R U F
18. R U2 R F2 U F' R F' U'
19. F' U2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 R' U2
20. U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' U' F2 R2
21. R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U' F2 R' F
22. U2 F U2 F U' R' F' R2 F
23. F2 U2 F U2 R' F U' F2 R2
24. F2 U R U R' F' R' F2 U
25. U2 F R U F2 U2 R2 F' R'
26. R2 F R2 F2 R2 U F' U2 R
27. R2 F U' F2 R' U R' F U
28. R2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 R U F'
29. U R' F' U R2 U' F2 R' U'
30. R F R F' R' F R' F' U'
31. R' U R2 F2 U2 F' R' F R'
32. F' U' F' U R2 U F U2 F'
33. U2 F2 R' U2 R' F' U' R U2
34. R U' R' U' F2 U R2 F' U
35. F' U2 F U2 R' F2 U2 F' R2
36. R2 U R' F R2 U2 F U' R'
37. U2 F' U2 F U2 F U R U
38. R' U R U R U' R2 F' U2
39. F' U' F U F R2 F' U' R2
40. R' F' R U2 R' U2 R2 U' F2
41. U' R2 U R' U R2 F U2 F
42. F2 U' R2 F' U' F U2 F2 R2
43. R F2 U' R2 F U' R U2 R
44. R2 F' R2 U' F' U R' F R2
45. R' U2 R2 U' F R2 F R U2
46. R U R' F U R U2 F2 R'
47. R2 F R' F2 R2 U2 F2 R U'
48. U' F2 U2 R' U' R F2 U' R'
49. F2 R' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U F
50. F' U R F U R2 F' R2 U'


----------



## Royiky (Jun 25, 2014)

Round 3
Race to sub 4.5
Average 3.941
PB AO50 with a 3.581 PB AO12


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey guys, PJKCuber is now going to takeover posting new rounds.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 25, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Hey guys, PJKCuber is now going to takeover posting new rounds.


Thanks Rocky. Now Hey Guys, as Rocky has gotten tired of posting scrambles, I will be taking over. I joined this thread to improve my horrible 2x2 times.
New Rules -
I will post scrambles every Sunday and each round will close on the next Sunday.
Note that copying scrambles one by one onto the site is tiring, so please use your own scrambles (qqtimer/PrismaPuzzletimer or anything else you use) and then post an average of 50/100 if I am busy and cannot post on Sunday(In case of exams).
I will only post 50 scrambles. An average of 100 can be submitted, but please use your own 50 scrambles after mine.
Posting all the times isn't necessary. Please just post the average.
Sorry if I sound very lazy and dull, but I also don't have a lot of time as I am a student and have tons of homework.
Any tips and feedback are appreciated.
Thanks!
Here are mine
Average of 50 Race to sub 8
Average : 9.09


----------



## JediJupiter (Jul 5, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I will post scrambles every Sunday ...
> ...please use your own scrambles ...
> ...I will only post 50 scrambles.



So will you be posting scrambles or not? And are we starting tomorrow?


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 5, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> So will you be posting scrambles or not? And are we starting tomorrow?



Yes Yes! I am posting right now. I just waited to see if anybody really wanted to participate.

*2x2 Round 4 ENDS ON 13TH JULY 2014*
Scrambles:
1) R U2 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 F2 R D2 L F R' F2 R' U F2 U' B2 R' U 
2) L' D' B D' B' D R U' D F' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U D F2 
3) U2 B' L2 F R2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 D L R D' L' R' F L2 R' 
4) B2 U2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 L D' R2 U B' R B F' D' R' 
5) L2 F2 D R' F2 U2 F U L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 U' L2 
6) D L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D L F D2 L R B F' U' B2 
7) R L2 D B R F' L U R' B2 R2 D2 F D2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 
8) F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 U B U F D2 B R2 B2 U' L B2 D' 
9) R' U' L D F' B' R' U2 L' U F2 B2 R U2 L' F2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 
10) L2 D B2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U' B' L' U2 F U' F' R B L2 F 
11) L2 D2 B' U2 F L2 B2 U2 F' L2 F2 R' D R' F' D F2 L' F' R U' 
12) D2 R' F U' F2 R B2 D' B' L' U D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 
13) U' L2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 B D F2 D' B L D2 F R D2 
14) D' R2 D L' F' R D R B' R2 D B2 U F2 D' L2 U R2 L2 D' 
15) D' R2 D L2 U F2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 R' D' R U L' B' L2 D U' F 
16) B U F' U' B2 U2 R2 D' R' U2 L2 D2 F2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 
17) U' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U R2 U F' R' U' B R2 B U' R' B2 L 
18) F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D R' D L' B D B' R F L' F2 
19) F2 U L2 D R2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 R F2 D U2 F' L B U R 
20) L2 U2 R2 F R2 B F2 U2 B' L2 R2 D' L R2 D' L' F2 U2 R B2 
21) L2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U L D' R' B2 D' R U' F' R D2 
22) R' U' B R' F D' B2 R' B' U R U2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 L2 D2 
23) F L U F' D' R' D' R L' D2 B2 U R2 U' D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 
24) F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 B R' B2 D2 B L2 D R D2 L 
25) L' U R F' L D L' B' D2 F' L2 U B2 U B2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 
26) B2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' L' D U2 F2 U2 F' U2 L D' L2 
27) R2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D L2 F2 L2 U B R' B2 L' R' D' F' R' U B2 
28) D2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 U B' U R F U' B' D R2 D2 L' 
29) F2 R2 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 L F2 R B R B' U' F R B L2 D F' R2 
30) R B U2 L' B' D F' U R2 D F' U2 D2 L2 F L2 F' D2 B R2 D2 
31) F2 D2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' U' F2 D2 R2 F U' R D L2 F' 
32) F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 L2 U2 L U F' R2 D' U2 B F' U' B' L U' 
33) F2 R2 D2 U2 R U2 B2 L' F2 L' R F L D U F D' B2 L R' U 
34) B2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B' U' L R' U F2 R' B' R U2 F 
35) D2 F2 D2 F2 L R D2 L' B2 L F' U R B' F' R' D2 L U' B' R2 
36) B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 R U2 B' F' U' L' B' F R2 
37) D' R2 F2 D B2 D L2 R2 F2 U F2 L' D' F2 U L' U F' U L2 R2 
38) D2 L2 B' L2 U2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 B R D L' F U B' D2 U' L' U' 
39) U L2 R2 F2 D B2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F' R U2 L2 R2 F D' L R' 
40) B2 U2 L2 D R2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 L B' R2 D2 B' L D F U B R 
41) D' B' R' U L2 U' D2 F2 U' F' L2 F' D2 F R2 F' U2 D2 B2 L2 
42) U F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 F2 L' D F' D' L' R B' L R2 
43) R D2 L' U2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 R D' R B' L' F R2 D' R D2 
44) R2 D' F2 D U B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R F2 D' B2 U R D2 B L2 
45) D R' L' U2 L' B' R' D' F' L2 B2 U2 D2 B' U2 B2 R2 L2 B 
46) D2 L2 B' L2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B' R D2 B' L F R' B D L2 U' 
47) F' L2 F R2 D2 R2 B F2 U2 F' D2 L' D' R' F L2 R' F D' L2 D 
48) R F2 U' F' B U2 R' D2 L' D L' F2 R' U2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 L2 D2 
49) D R' D R' U B R' D F' R B2 R2 L2 U2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D 
50) U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 L2 U2 R' B F2 U' L2 D R' B' F2 R U F2
Just do the 1st 10 Moves if you think the scrambles are very long.


----------



## TDM (Jul 5, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Yes Yes! I am posting right now. I just waited to see if anybody really wanted to participate.
> *2x2 Round 4 ENDS ON 13TH JULY 2014*
> 
> 
> ...


Do you not have a random state scrambler? It would avoid things like L2 R2 etc. as well as making the scrambles shorter. Also, doing just the first 10 moves is a bad idea; there are scrambles that are 11 moves to solve optimally.


----------



## JediJupiter (Jul 5, 2014)

Somehow I ended up doing 51, not entirely sure how
Average without top 3 and bottom 3: 12.09s
Also, racing to sub-10.


Spoiler



13.99, 11.97, 14.56, 11.24, 13.16, 13.33, 15.22, 13.99, 12.17, 17.31, 11.46, 17.60, 11.77, 12.41, 11.34, 7.99, 15.23, 11.09, 11.87, 12.75, 10.53, 13.90, 9.75, 12.96, 12.01, 9.44, 12.93, 13.53, 8.85, 10.92, 9.96, 11.43, 11.57, 10.73, 12.80, 9.92, 11.37, 11.46, 11.81, 13.46, 10.48, 14.65, 11.51, 10.59, 7.99, 12.28, 12.14, 17.47, 12.25, 10.24, 11.85


Edit: also, I was just confused because you said that you were posting scrambles but you also said we should do our own. All cool now of course~


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> Do you not have a random state scrambler? It would avoid things like L2 R2 etc. as well as making the scrambles shorter. Also, doing just the first 10 moves is a bad idea; there are scrambles that are 11 moves to solve optimally.


No, could you show me how to generate 50 short scrambles?


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 6, 2014)

Uh just find them from the gqtimer?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 11, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Uh just find them from the gqtimer?


He means all 50 in a row, because trust me, it sucks to copy and paste 50 seperate scrambles.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 15, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> He means all 50 in a row, because trust me, it sucks to copy and paste 50 seperate scrambles.



I know right? Any way I will post ASAP


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 18, 2014)

2x2 Round 5

1. F' U2 R U' F2 U' R U F'	






2. U F' R U' R2 U2 R' F R	






3. F U2 F2 U' F2 R U R2 U2	






4. F' U' F' U R2 F' R F' R2	






5. F2 R2 U2 R U' R U' F U2	






6. U F U' R F2 U' R U' R'	






7. U2 R' F2 R2 F' R' U R'	






8. R2 F2 U2 R U F' U F2 R' U'	






9. U' F U R' U R' U F' R2 U'	






10. R F2 U' F R U' F2 U2 R	






11. R' F' U F' U F' U R2	






12. U2 F R' U F' R U F2 U2	






13. F2 U2 F' U' R F2 R F2 R'	






14. R2 U' R F2 R' U2 R F' R2	






15. U' R' U2 R F' U2 R U' R'	






16. U' F2 U' F R F' R F U'	






17. U2 R' F R' F R' U F' R'	






18. U R' U F R F R' U2 R U2	






19. U2 F R2 F' U2 R U F R' U2	






20. U F U R2 U F2 R' U2 R U'	






21. R2 U R2 U' F U' F R F	






22. F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' F	






23. F U2 F U' F U2 R' U F	






24. R' F R2 F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 U'	






25. F' R' U2 R' F U' F' U' R2 U'	






26. F' U2 R' F R' F2 R' U2 F U2	






27. F2 R U R2 F R2 F R2	






28. R U' F R' F R2 F2 U2 R' U2	






29. U2 F' U2 R U' R F2 R	






30. R U' F U2 F' U' R2 U' R U'	






31. R F' U R F' R U2 F2 U'	






32. R U2 F' U' R' F2 U2 R U2	






33. F2 U' R' F R2 U2 F U' R2 U'	






34. R F2 U' R U' F2 U F2 U	






35. R2 F2 U' F R' U2 R F2 U'	






36. R2 U2 R F2 R F' R2 F2 U R' U'	






37. F2 R2 U F' U R' U R' U'	






38. R2 F R2 F U F2 R' F' R'	






39. U' F U2 F U R' F U2 R U'	






40. F2 U' F2 U F' U R2 U	






41. F' R F R2 U F2 U F U2	






42. F U F' U' R F2 R2	






43. R2 F R U' F2 R U' R U'	






44. U' F U2 F R2 F' U F R' U	






45. F' U2 R F' U F2 R2 U R2	






46. R' U R F' R2 U2 F' U	






47. U' F' U2 R2 F' U2 F'	






48. R2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 R' U'	






49. U' R2 F U' R2 U' R U' R'	






50. U F' U R' F R' U2 F2 R' F' U'


----------



## JediJupiter (Jul 18, 2014)

avg: 10.25... so close.
Race to sub 10.


Spoiler



9.20, 10.61, 12.51, 8.90, 8.38, 10.74, 9.14, 12.67, 10.88, 11.08, 9.28, 11.30, 8.19, 8.73, 10.55, 10.28, 12.78, 12.94, 11.94, 11.46, 10.79, 8.85, 12.01, 9.27, 9.39, (13.24), 10.74, 8.90, (14.73), 8.65, (13.79), 9.40, 10.76, 9.11, 9.15, 9.56, 10.02, (7.37), (6.94), 11.01, 9.46, 9.87, (6.53), 8.34, 10.37, 10.86, 13.09, 9.92, 10.88, 9.13


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 24, 2014)

Race to sub 5
Average 7.98 meh. I switched to Ortega, so PBL recognition still sucks.


----------



## Bh13 (Jul 26, 2014)

Race to sub 5
Average: 4.82
Times: 4.66, 4.74, 5.34, 4.26, 4.11, 5.94, 3.99, 5.06, 4.64, 4.08, 6.53, 4.78, 7.06, 5.92, 4.77, 7.26, 4.16, 4.91, 3.81, 4.21, 5.41, 5.63, 4.85, 4.88, 4.32, 5.49, 5.34, 5.97, 4.64, 5.06, 4.78, 4.03, 3.58, 4.26, 5.12, 4.02, 4.98, 4.75, 4.27, 4.16, 4.75, 3.63, 5.09, 3.94, 4.94, 4.48, 4.82, 5.01, 5.14, 4.82


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 27, 2014)

Race to sub-2.5,
Average: 2.537

5.266, 3.456, 2.661, 2.231, 1.851, 1.865, 2.081, 3.378, 2.087, 2.44, 3.423, 5.491, 2.108, 3.027, 2.99, 2.19, 1.897, 1.032, 2.475, 2.81, 2.598, 2.098, 4.02, 2.347, 2.529, 3.137, 3.698, 1.564, 2.02, 2.558, 2.708, 2.132, 2.489, 3.161, 1.965, 1.511, 3.021, 2.997, 1.814, 3.061, 2.324, 1.159, 1.834, 2.429, 1.698, 1.688, 2.9, 2.926, 5.28, 2.962


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 29, 2014)

Round 6
Number of scrambles:	Minimum scramble length:	Colours (DLBURF): Help!
1. F' R2 F R' F2 R' F U2	






2. R U' R2 F2 U' R U R' F'	






3. R F' U F R' U R' U2 R2	






4. R2 F R' U2 F' R' F' R U	






5. F' U2 F' R2 U2 F' U R' U	






6. R F2 R' F U' F R U R U'	






7. F' R2 U R' F U2 F U2	






8. U2 F' U2 F' U' R' F' U2	






9. F' U' F U2 R' U2 R	






10. F U2 R' U' R2 U' F2 R' U'	






11. R' U R U R2 F' U R2 U	






12. F2 R2 U R U' R2 F U	






13. U R' F U' F2 R' U F U2	






14. F' U2 R F U2 R' U R U' R2	






15. R' F R2 F U' R2 F2	






16. R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' R' F U	






17. F U' R2 U F2 U' R U2 F' U'	






18. F' R F R2 U2 F U R2 U'	






19. U' F' U2 F' R2 F' U' F	






20. F' R U R U' F' R2 U F2	






21. U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R F' U'	






22. F2 U F U' R2 U R2 U	






23. R2 F' R F2 R U R2 F' R' U'	






24. F' R2 F U R2 F R' F2 R'	






25. F R F2 R U R2 F2 U R2	






26. R U2 F U F2 U R' F' R U'	






27. F U' F2 R2 U' R' U R2	






28. R' F2 R2 U R' F2 R F U2	






29. F U' R F' U' R F	






30. U' F R F' R2 F R2	






31. F U F' U' F R' U R2	






32. F' R F2 R2 U R' U2 R' U'	






33. U' R2 U R' F' R U2 F2 R'	






34. R F R' U2 R2 F R' U' R U2	






35. F2 R F' R F2 U' R2 U F'	






36. R2 U2 F2 U' R U2 R' F2 U2	






37. U F' U F2 U F2 R' F	






38. U R' U' R F' R U2 F' U2	






39. U2 R2 F' U R' F' U F2	






40. F' U F' U2 F' R2 F' U' R2 U'	






41. F2 U R' F2 U2 F' U R F' U'	






42. U2 R' U R2 U F2 U2	






43. R U' F2 R2 U' F' R F U' R'	






44. U' F' R' F2 R' U' R2	






45. U' F2 R F' U F2 U' R2	






46. F2 R2 F' R2 F R' F U' R'	






47. U' R2 F R U2 R2 F U'	






48. F' U R2 U R' U' R2 U'	






49. U' R2 F2 R F U2 F U2 R	

50. U R' F2 U R2 U' R2 U


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 29, 2014)

Round 6
1. F' R2 F R' F2 R' F U2	






2. R U' R2 F2 U' R U R' F'	






3. R F' U F R' U R' U2 R2	






4. R2 F R' U2 F' R' F' R U	






5. F' U2 F' R2 U2 F' U R' U	






6. R F2 R' F U' F R U R U'	






7. F' R2 U R' F U2 F U2	






8. U2 F' U2 F' U' R' F' U2	






9. F' U' F U2 R' U2 R	






10. F U2 R' U' R2 U' F2 R' U'	






11. R' U R U R2 F' U R2 U	






12. F2 R2 U R U' R2 F U	






13. U R' F U' F2 R' U F U2	






14. F' U2 R F U2 R' U R U' R2	






15. R' F R2 F U' R2 F2	






16. R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' R' F U	






17. F U' R2 U F2 U' R U2 F' U'	






18. F' R F R2 U2 F U R2 U'	






19. U' F' U2 F' R2 F' U' F	






20. F' R U R U' F' R2 U F2	






21. U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R F' U'	






22. F2 U F U' R2 U R2 U	






23. R2 F' R F2 R U R2 F' R' U'	






24. F' R2 F U R2 F R' F2 R'	






25. F R F2 R U R2 F2 U R2	






26. R U2 F U F2 U R' F' R U'	






27. F U' F2 R2 U' R' U R2	






28. R' F2 R2 U R' F2 R F U2	






29. F U' R F' U' R F	






30. U' F R F' R2 F R2	






31. F U F' U' F R' U R2	






32. F' R F2 R2 U R' U2 R' U'	






33. U' R2 U R' F' R U2 F2 R'	






34. R F R' U2 R2 F R' U' R U2	






35. F2 R F' R F2 U' R2 U F'	






36. R2 U2 F2 U' R U2 R' F2 U2	






37. U F' U F2 U F2 R' F	






38. U R' U' R F' R U2 F' U2	






39. U2 R2 F' U R' F' U F2	






40. F' U F' U2 F' R2 F' U' R2 U'	






41. F2 U R' F2 U2 F' U R F' U'	






42. U2 R' U R2 U F2 U2	






43. R U' F2 R2 U' F' R F U' R'	






44. U' F' R' F2 R' U' R2	






45. U' F2 R F' U F2 U' R2	






46. F2 R2 F' R2 F R' F U' R'	






47. U' R2 F R U2 R2 F U'	






48. F' U R2 U R' U' R2 U'	






49. U' R2 F2 R F U2 F U2 R	






50. U R' F2 U R2 U' R2 U






2. R U' R2 F2 U' R U R' F'	






3. R F' U F R' U R' U2 R2	






4. R2 F R' U2 F' R' F' R U	






5. F' U2 F' R2 U2 F' U R' U	






6. R F2 R' F U' F R U R U'	






7. F' R2 U R' F U2 F U2	






8. U2 F' U2 F' U' R' F' U2	






9. F' U' F U2 R' U2 R	






10. F U2 R' U' R2 U' F2 R' U'	






11. R' U R U R2 F' U R2 U	






12. F2 R2 U R U' R2 F U	






13. U R' F U' F2 R' U F U2	






14. F' U2 R F U2 R' U R U' R2	






15. R' F R2 F U' R2 F2	






16. R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' R' F U	






17. F U' R2 U F2 U' R U2 F' U'	






18. F' R F R2 U2 F U R2 U'	






19. U' F' U2 F' R2 F' U' F	






20. F' R U R U' F' R2 U F2	






21. U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R F' U'	






22. F2 U F U' R2 U R2 U	






23. R2 F' R F2 R U R2 F' R' U'	






24. F' R2 F U R2 F R' F2 R'	






25. F R F2 R U R2 F2 U R2	






26. R U2 F U F2 U R' F' R U'	






27. F U' F2 R2 U' R' U R2	






28. R' F2 R2 U R' F2 R F U2	






29. F U' R F' U' R F	






30. U' F R F' R2 F R2	






31. F U F' U' F R' U R2	






32. F' R F2 R2 U R' U2 R' U'	






33. U' R2 U R' F' R U2 F2 R'	






34. R F R' U2 R2 F R' U' R U2	






35. F2 R F' R F2 U' R2 U F'	






36. R2 U2 F2 U' R U2 R' F2 U2	






37. U F' U F2 U F2 R' F	






38. U R' U' R F' R U2 F' U2	






39. U2 R2 F' U R' F' U F2	






40. F' U F' U2 F' R2 F' U' R2 U'	






41. F2 U R' F2 U2 F' U R F' U'	






42. U2 R' U R2 U F2 U2	






43. R U' F2 R2 U' F' R F U' R'	






44. U' F' R' F2 R' U' R2	






45. U' F2 R F' U F2 U' R2	






46. F2 R2 F' R2 F R' F U' R'	






47. U' R2 F R U2 R2 F U'	






48. F' U R2 U R' U' R2 U'	






49. U' R2 F2 R F U2 F U2 R	

50. U R' F2 U R2 U' R2 U


----------



## primarycuber (Aug 31, 2014)

In the hope that this thread can be revived I will try to post scrambles every sunday evening 

*Rules recap*:


> This will be a race to sub 10 8 6 5 4 3.5 3.25 3 2.75 2.5 2.25 and 2, you will graduate once you are sub-x, 3 attempts in a row, you can miss a few weeks, but as long as your previous 3 attempts are sub-x with no sup-x averages in between, you will graduate from your section.
> 
> Averages will be out of 50 solves with your 3 best solves and your 3 worst solves taken out. If you don't have enough time to do 50 solves, you may do an ao12 instead, then please use the first 12 scrambles.




Here goes *ROUND 8*, good luck everyone!








Spoiler: Round 8 scrambles



1. U2 R' U R2 F' R' U' R F'
2. F2 U' F2 U' F R' U' R2 U 
3. U' R' F2 R U F2 U' R2 U'
4. F R2 U' R' F2 R F2 U' F U2
5. F2 U2 F R2 F U' F U F'
6. F2 R2 F' U' F2 R' F2 R' U 
7. R' F' U2 F' R' U' F' R' U2
8. R2 F2 R' U' R F' U'
9. F' U' F U2 F R' F U F2
10. U R U' F U F' U2 F' R 
11. R2 U' F U2 F U R' F 
12. F R' U R U' R' F' R2 U2
13. U' F' R2 F' U' F U2
14. U2 R U F2 U2 R2 U' R 
15. R' F R U F2 R' U F U2
16. R' U2 F' R U F' U2 R'
17. U' R F' U F' U' F U2
18. R U' F U' F' R2
19. U R U2 F' R' F R2 U' R' U'
20. F' U2 F' R U F2 R' U 
21. U' F2 R2 U' R U R' U2
22. R' F R2 F U' F U2 R2 F U'
23. F2 U F' U F' R2 F 
24. U F U F2 U F R U R2 U'
25. F R U R2 U R U2 R U2
26. U R2 U F2 U R' U2 R2 F'
27. F R2 U2 R' F U F2 U F2
28. R F R2 F R' U2 R U F2 U'
29. R' F2 U' F' R2 F' U R2 U'
30. F' R2 U F2 U' F U2 F' U 
31. U' F R' F U2 R U2 R' U'
32. F' U2 R F' R2 F' U 
33. U F U' F U' R2 U2 F 
34. R2 U' R2 F' R U2 F' U' R 
35. U2 R' U R2 U' F U F U'
36. R2 F2 R' F2 R F U2 R F 
37. F' U2 F R' U' F' U2 R U 
38. F2 U2 F U R' U F' R' U'
39. F' U R2 F' U2 F' U' F2
40. U R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R U'
41. U2 R2 F' U' F R' U R'
42. F' U R' F R' U' R' U2 F 
43. F2 R2 F' R' U R' U' R2
44. R' F' R2 U R U F2 U R2
45. F' U' F' U2 R U2 R U'
46. F2 R' F R' U R F2 U' R U2
47. R' U F' U R' U2 F U F'
48. R' U F' U' R U' R F' R 
49. R U' F2 U R' U F U'
50. U' R F2 U2 R F' U R2 U2


----------



## mns112 (Sep 2, 2014)

race to sub 5
ALMOST!!!!!


Spoiler



average 5.01


----------



## primarycuber (Sep 7, 2014)

*round 8 - race to sub 8*

Average of 50: *8.67*

Pretty bad session  
(although it has a pb ao5 (6.15) in it)



Spoiler: time list



*00:08.53* U2 R' U R2 F' R' U' R F'
*00:10.29* F2 U' F2 U' F R' U' R2 U
*00:06.45* U' R' F2 R U F2 U' R2 U'
*00:08.75* F R2 U' R' F2 R F2 U' F U2
*00:08.24* F2 U2 F R2 F U' F U F'
*00:10.64* F2 R2 F' U' F2 R' F2 R' U
*00:08.21* R' F' U2 F' R' U' F' R' U2
*00:09.08* R2 F2 R' U' R F' U'
*00:08.45* F' U' F U2 F R' F U F2
*00:12.19* U R U' F U F' U2 F' R
*00:07.07* R2 U' F U2 F U R' F
*00:07.21* F R' U R U' R' F' R2 U2
*00:07.45* U' F' R2 F' U' F U2
*00:10.32* U2 R U F2 U2 R2 U' R
*00:08.38* R' F R U F2 R' U F U2
(*00:15.13*) R' U2 F' R U F' U2 R'
*00:08.21* U' R F' U F' U' F U2
*00:11.30* R U' F U' F' R2
*00:08.24* U R U2 F' R' F R2 U' R' U'
*00:10.98* F' U2 F' R U F2 R' U
*00:08.53* U' F2 R2 U' R U R' U2
*00:11.79* R' F R2 F U' F U2 R2 F U'
*00:10.07* F2 U F' U F' R2 F
*00:08.60* U F U F2 U F R U R2 U'
*00:06.70* F R U R2 U R U2 R U2
*00:08.09* U R2 U F2 U R' U2 R2 F'
*00:05.75* F R2 U2 R' F U F2 U F2
*00:07.31* R F R2 F R' U2 R U F2 U'
*00:06.88* R' F2 U' F' R2 F' U R2 U'
*00:07.75* F' R2 U F2 U' F U2 F' U
*00:10.06* U' F R' F U2 R U2 R' U'
*00:08.53* F' U2 R F' R2 F' U
*00:06.63* U F U' F U' R2 U2 F
*00:08.55* R2 U' R2 F' R U2 F' U' R
*00:12.64* U2 R' U R2 U' F U F U'
(*00:14.09*) R2 F2 R' F2 R F U2 R F
*00:09.24* F' U2 F R' U' F' U2 R U
*00:05.88* F2 U2 F U R' U F' R' U'
*00:07.91* F' U R2 F' U2 F' U' F2
(*00:05.73*)  U R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R U'
(*00:04.81*) U2 R2 F' U' F R' U R'
*00:07.92* F' U R' F R' U' R' U2 F
(*00:04.64*) F2 R2 F' R' U R' U' R2
*00:08.01* R' F' R2 U R U F2 U R2
*00:09.05* F' U' F' U2 R U2 R U'
*00:08.61* F2 R' F R' U R F2 U' R U2
*00:08.07* R' U F' U R' U2 F U F'
*00:08.08* R' U F' U' R U' R F' R
(*00:13.68*) R U' F2 U R' U F U'
*00:07.04* U' R F2 U2 R F' U R2 U2


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 7, 2014)

I got banned for a month, so I couldn't post. Sorry Guys. I'll start posting again or primarycuber can continue. We'll discuss


----------



## primarycuber (Sep 8, 2014)

*round 9*



Spoiler: round 8 results



mns112 *5.01*
primarycuver *8.67*



*ROUND 9*








Spoiler: round 9 scrambles



1. F U2 F U' R2 U F2
2. F' R' U2 R U R2 U R2 U'
3. R2 U F' R' F R2 U' R2 U2
4. U2 R F' R' U R U' R F2
5. F R F' U R F' R2 F' R'
6. U F' U2 F' R F' U2 F U'
7. F' U R' F R2 U' R U' R U'
8. R' U2 F2 U R2 U R2 U'
9. F U F2 U F' R2 U2 R' F2
10. R F' U F U2 F2 R' U' R 
11. R2 F R' F2 R F2 U R'
12. F' U F' R2 U' F' U' F'
13. F' R2 F2 R' F' U F' U R'
14. F U2 F' R' U R' F2 R2 U'
15. F' R2 F2 R' F' U2 F R' U2
16. U F2 U R F' R2 F' R' U 
17. U R U F2 R' F' R2 F U'
18. F R2 U2 F' U F R' U' R2
19. R U' R U2 F' R U' F R 
20. U F' U' F2 U' R2 F U' F' U'
21. U F2 U F' R U' F R' F'
22. F U' R' F R' F U2 R 
23. R U2 F2 R2 U' R' F2 U R U'
24. R' F2 R F R2 F U 
25. U2 R' U' F' U' F R' F2 U2
26. F2 R2 U F' R F' R2 F' R 
27. F' U R' F2 U F U F2 R' U'
28. F U F' U F2 U R2 U'
29. F U' F2 R U' F U' R2 U2
30. R' U R' U R F2 R U 
31. F R' F' R2 U F' U' F R'
32. U R F' U' R U2 R F2 U'
33. U R F' U2 F' R' U2 R 
34. R' F' U R' U' R U2 R U'
35. U' F2 U2 R U' F' U R'
36. F R U' R2 U' R F2 U R 
37. U' R' F2 U F2 U F R 
38. F2 R' F2 R' U F2 U' R U2
39. R2 U' R U' F R F2 U' F2
40. F R U2 F2 R' U F U'
41. F' R' U F' U R' F R' F2 R2
42. F U' F2 R F' R F' U'
43. R U R' U' R F2 U' F' U 
44. F2 U2 F' U2 R U' R2 U2 R'
45. U2 R2 U' R2 U R'
46. R' U' F2 R' F R2 U2 R' U2
47. F R' U F2 U2 R F' R' U'
48. F U R' F R' F2 R' U2 R2
49. R' F2 U R2 U' R2 U' F R'
50. R' U2 R F' R' U2 R U2


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 8, 2014)

Round 9 - Race to Sub-6

Ao50: *6.30*



Spoiler



5.74, 6.64, 4.84, 8.30, 7.82, 6.51, 7.64, 6.16, 5.06, 7.71, 6.62, 10.03, 6.36, 7.21, 5.12, 6.45, 7.09, 5.43, 6.11, 5.76, 5.61, 6.59, 5.83, 7.82, 5.41, 3.97, 4.44, 6.21, 5.86, 5.50, 5.45, 5.89, 6.33, 6.34, 9.61, 6.55, 4.74, 6.58, 5.56, 6.45, 8.24, 6.51, 7.41, 12.71, 4.82, 5.24, 5.72, 9.07, 4.79, 3.58



Pretty happy with it, I'm making progress, so all's fine 

With the last scramble, you can easily get pll skip


----------



## JediJupiter (Sep 8, 2014)

Ah, so inconsistent. I forgot that I had improved since I last took part, so aiming for sub-9 I guess...
Edit: average, removing upper and lower 2 values, was 9.21.


Spoiler



11.37
8.23
8.64
7.80
11.42
11.34
7.90
7.45
6.10
6.55
9.19
8.29
9.44
7.90
8.84
9.10
8.99
7.95
8.24
(22.25)
11.72
8.90
8.93
11.48
9.14
(5.57)
5.82
7.20
DNF(8.70)
9.78
8.36
7.55
10.63
9.63
10.82
11.22
8.69
16.10
11.78
8.20
8.68
8.78
8.99
10.13
(5.02)
6.72
13.65
10.84
7.45
8.04


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 8, 2014)

Average time: 8.86. So I guess that puts me on race to sub-8.


----------



## TomTom (Sep 26, 2014)

Going to continue this since i want to get better


Spoiler



1. R2 F' U F R2 U2 F2 U' F U 
2. U2 F U R' F U F2 R'
3. F' U' R F2 R F U' F2
4. U' R' F2 R2 F' R F' R2 U2
5. U F2 R' U' R' F U2 F' R'
6. F U F2 U R U' R2 F' R2
7. F2 R U' R' U' F U R' U2
8. U2 F U' F2 R U R2 F R 
9. F' U2 F U2 R' F U' F U 
10. R F' R' F2 U R2 U F' U2
11. R' F2 R F2 U' R' U R' U'
12. R F' R2 F' U' R' U'
13. U2 F2 U R' U' R U' R' U'
14. R2 U2 R' U R2 F2 U R2 U2
15. U' R' U2 F' U2 F R2 U' R2
16. F' U' R2 F2 U F U2 R2 F' U2
17. F' U' R U R F' R' U R2 U'
18. U2 F' R' U' F R2 U' R2 U'
19. F2 U F' U2 R' F2 R2 U R'
20. U' F R2 F' R2 F' R' F U2
21. R' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U2
22. R U' F U' F U R2 F' U 
23. F' R' F2 R' F2 U F2 U' F U'
24. R F2 U R2 U R' F2
25. U2 R' U' F2 U F' U R' U2
26. U F' R F2 R' F U2 F R'
27. U R2 F2 U' F' R' U F2
28. F R' U R U2 F' R F' R U'
29. F U' R U2 F' U R U F2
30. R F U' R2 U R' U2 R' F2 U'
31. R2 F2 U' F U' F2 U' R U'
32. R' U F' R' U R' U2 R F'
33. R2 F U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 F U'
34. F' U' R2 U' F U F' U 
35. U R U2 F' U F' R 
36. F2 U R2 F R' F2 R' U'
37. R2 F R F2 R U2 R U' R2 U 
38. F U R2 F2 R' U' R2 U R'
39. F' R F' R U' R2 U F R2
40. R' F2 R U' R' F2 U F' U'
41. F U' R' U2 R' U F' R F'
42. U2 F R F' R F' U F2 U 
43. U2 R' U F2 R F' R2 U2 R' U2
44. F U2 R F' R U2 F' R' F2
45. F' U' F R2 F' U R' F U2
46. U R' F2 U2 R2 U' F R 
47. F' R U' F2 R2 U2 F' U 
48. F' U' F2 R F U2 R2 U' F2 U 
49. R U' R F' U' R U F' U 
50. U' F' U' R U2 F2 R F' R2


good luck! will be doing this every friday


----------



## ryak2002 (Nov 22, 2014)

No ones been posting on here so i will post every Saturday
1. F2 R F' R2 U R2 U' F2
2. R2 F R2 F' U' F2 R F2 U'
3. F2 U F2 U' F' R2 U F' R' U'
4. F' R2 F U F2 U' F U2 R'
5. R F2 R2 F' U'
6. U2 F U' F R F' R' F R U
7. U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' F U'
8. F' U' F' U2 R F2 R F U'
9. U' R' U' R U' F R2 F' U2
10. F2 U' R U' F2 R F' R2
11. F2 U' R U2 R' F R2 U' R2
12. U F' R U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R'
13. U2 F U2 F U' R2 U F2 R
14. U' R U R2 U F' R2 U F'
15. U2 R2 F R U R' U R2 U'
16. U' F2 R U' F2 U' R F2 R' U'
17. R2 F' R F2 R U2 R' U2 R'
18. R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U F' U2
19. U R2 F' U' R2 F R' U2 R' U2
20. U R F' U F2 U' F2 R
21. U2 R2 F2 U' R F' R' U R2
22. U2 F U' R2 F R2 U'
23. F' R' U R' U R2 U R' U'
24. F2 R2 F' U' F U2 R' U2 R'
25. F R2 U' R2 U' F' R' U2
26. R2 F2 R' U2 F' R F2 R2 U
27. U' R2 F' R' F' R U2
28. F' U2 F2 R' U' F2 U' F2 U' R'
29. U2 F' R F R' F R U'
30. F' U R2 F' R U' R
31. F U2 R U2 R U' R U2
32. F2 U' R2 U' R U2 R F2 U'
33. R' F2 R2 F' R U' R' U2
34. U F' U2 F' R' U2 R U' F
35. R2 U2 F' U F2 U R2 U' R'
36. R F R' F2 U F U'
37. U' F' U2 F U' F R2
38. U2 R F2 R U2 R U' R U
39. F' U' R U2 R2 U' F
40. F U' F2 U' R2 F R' U2 R2
41. F' R U2 F R' F R2 U'
42. R2 F' U R U' R2 F2 U F U'
43. F U F2 R' F2 U' R' U2 R'
44. U R2 F U' F U' F U'
45. F2 U' F2 R F' R U'
46. U' R F R' U2 F R2 U' R'
47. F' R F2 R' U F R' F' R' U'
48. U2 R2 U' F' R2 F U2 F
49. R' F R' F2 U F R2 F U
50. R2 U R2 U R' F U2 R2 U'

Good Luck


----------



## npaul (Dec 17, 2014)

*Round 1
Race to:* sub 5
*Average:* 5.569
*Best Time:* 2.397
*Worst Time:* 10.093
*Best Mo3:* 3.731
*Best Ao5* 4.094
*Best Ao12:* 4.498
*Times:*
1. 5.745 F2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R F' U R' 
2. 7.553 F U' F U R' F2 U F' R2 U 
3. 5.601 F2 U2 R F' U F2 U F' U 
4. 3.400 F R U F2 U R' F U2 F' U' 
5. 2.435 R2 U F2 R' U R' U R2 U' 
6. 5.359 F2 U R' U F R2 F U' R' U2 
7. 4.266 R' F2 U F2 U R' U' R' F2 U' 
8. 4.617 R F2 U' R U' F U' F2 R2 U' 
9. 4.689 R U F' R U' F2 U' R U2 
10. 2.707 R U2 R' F2 R' U2 F R U 
11. 6.188 R' F R U' F2 U F' U F 
12. 7.265 F2 R U2 R F' R2 F R' U 
13. 4.361 U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U 
14. 5.552 F2 U' R U2 R' U' F2 U F' 
15. 4.756 F2 R' U F2 R2 F' U R' U 
16. 2.480 U R' F R F2 U2 F' U F2 U' 
17. 6.214 F2 R2 U' F U' R F' R U2 R' 
18. 5.961 R' F U' R2 U R F' U2 R2 
19. 3.796 U' F R' F2 R' F' R2 F U 
20. 4.571 F' U R U2 R F2 U2 R U 
21. 6.162 R2 U R U2 R U F' U R' 
22. 6.141 R F' R U F' R U' R' U2 
23. 9.165 F2 R2 U' F R2 F R' F' U2 
24. 5.442 F U' F2 R U R' F2 R2 U 
25. 8.702 F' U F' R2 F R' F' R' U' 
26. 4.595 F' R2 F' R2 U F2 U' F U 
27. 2.904 R U R F' U R2 U F U' 
28. 7.844 U2 R U' R' F R2 U' R2 U 
29. 7.273 R2 U2 F U2 R2 F' U2 F2 R 
30. 7.985 U R' U2 F2 R F R2 F' R' 
31. 4.237 F' R' U2 F U2 R' U2 R' U' 
32. 4.998 F' R U2 R U2 R2 U' R F' 
33. 5.217 U2 R F' U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' 
34. 5.292 U F' U' F R F' U F2 R 
35. 7.117 U F' R U' R2 U' F' R U 
36. 2.716 F2 R' F' R U R2 U' R2 U2 
37. 4.139 F R' F U' F' R F U' F 
38. 6.501 U' F' R2 F' U2 R U' R' U' 
39. 5.084 R' U2 F R' F R' U' F' R F2 
40. 5.805 U' R U F R2 U' R F U' 
41. 9.972 R F U' R F' U' R F2 R2 
42. 2.397 R' U2 R U' F' U F' R U 
43. 10.093 F R' U2 R' F U F2 R' U' 
44. 5.355 R' F' R U' F U' R U F 
45. 7.088 R2 U F' R F' R2 U2 F R' 
46. 7.034 U2 F R2 F2 R' F R F' R' 
47. 5.734 R2 F' U' F R' U2 F R2 U' 
48. 6.934 F2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R F' U R' 
49. 7.050 F U' F U R' F2 U F' R2 U 
50. 5.071 F2 U2 R F' U F2 U F' U


----------



## pocpoc47 (Jan 9, 2015)

Mean: 8.26
Average: *8.07*
Best time: 4.52 *PB*
Median: 7.89
Worst time: 21.46 *PW*  kinda popped
Standard deviation: 2.50



Spoiler



1. 7.04 F2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R F' U R'
2. 8.21 F U' F U R' F2 U F' R2 U
3. 10.69 F2 U2 R F' U F2 U F' U
4. 7.60 F R U F2 U R' F U2 F' U'
5. 7.92 R2 U F2 R' U R' U R2 U'
6. 6.24 F2 U R' U F R2 F U' R' U2
7. 7.95 R' F2 U F2 U R' U' R' F2 U'
8. 8.43 R F2 U' R U' F U' F2 R2 U'
9. 8.96 R U F' R U' F2 U' R U2
10. 7.70 F2 U F' U F2 U' F R2 U'
11. 7.91 R U2 R' F2 R' U2 F R U
12. 7.59 R' F R U' F2 U F' U F
13. 7.80 F2 R U2 R F' R2 F R' U
14. 7.82 U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U
15. 6.54 F2 U' R U2 R' U' F2 U F'
16. 8.57 F2 R' U F2 R2 F' U R' U
17. 7.87 U R' F R F2 U2 F' U F2 U'
18. 8.89 F U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 F U2
19. 5.38 F2 R2 U' F U' R F' R U2 R'
20. 8.08 R' F U' R2 U R F' U2 R2
21. 7.80 U' F R' F2 R' F' R2 F U
22. (4.52) F' U R U2 R F2 U2 R U
23. 5.09 R2 U R U2 R U F' U R'
24. 9.32 R F' R U F' R U' R' U2
25. 8.15 F2 R2 U' F R2 F R' F' U2
26. 6.06 F U' F2 R U R' F2 R2 U
27. 7.18 F' U F' R2 F R' F' R' U'
28. 14.94 F' R2 F' R2 U F2 U' F U
29. 8.85 R U R F' U R2 U F U'
30. 6.08 F R2 F' U2 R U' R2 U F2
31. 7.23 U2 R U' R' F R2 U' R2 U
32. 8.40 R2 U2 F U2 R2 F' U2 F2 R
33. 8.10 U R' U2 F2 R F R2 F' R'
34. 6.55 F' R' U2 F U2 R' U2 R' U'
35. 6.37 F' R U2 R U2 R2 U' R F'
36. 7.58 U2 R F' U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R'
37. 11.34 U F' U' F R F' U F2 R
38. 7.43 U F' R U' R2 U' F' R U
39. 9.14 F2 R' F' R U R2 U' R2 U2
40. 10.39 F R' F U' F' R F U' F
41. 8.88 U' F' R2 F' U2 R U' R' U'
42. 6.81 R' U2 F R' F R' U' F' R F2
43. 7.27 U' R U F R2 U' R F U'
44. 7.53 R F U' R F' U' R F2 R2
45. 8.87 R' U2 R U' F' U F' R U
46. 7.30 F R' U2 R' F U F2 R' U'
47. 8.79 R' F' R U' F U' R U F
48. 9.56 R2 U F' R F' R2 U2 F R'
49. 9.02 U2 F R2 F2 R' F R F' R'
50. (21.46) R2 F' U' F R' U2 F R2 U'



Race to sub-8 I guess

EDIT: Just noticed I actually did round 1 scrambles.. oops


----------



## Puggins (Feb 3, 2015)

Would anyone participate in this if I started it again? I would like to do this to get better at 2x2 and hopefully some others will too.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 3, 2015)

Absolutely!!


----------



## Berd (Feb 5, 2015)

Sure!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 8, 2015)

yessssss


----------



## Puggins (Feb 10, 2015)

We seem to have a sufficient amount of people so let me post the first round. It will be an average of 50.
Scrambles generated from Mark2, same as weekly comp.

What I suggest doing to find your average of 50 is to enter your times into a timer like csTimer and it will calculate your average of 50 for you when you complete all your solves.

Here are your first round scrambles.

1. U' F' R U R U F2 U R2 
2. R F' U2 R F' R2 U F R2 
3. R2 F U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' 
4. U2 R' F U' F2 U' F2 
5. F R2 U2 R' U' R U2 F2 
6. U R2 U' F' R2 U R F 
7. U2 F2 R U R F' R2 F R2 
8. R U2 R' F U2 R2 F U2 
9. U' R2 F2 U' R F2 R' U R U' 
10. F U2 F U2 F U' R' F2 
11. F U2 F' U R' F' R' F R 
12. U' R2 U F' U2 F2 R U' R' U 
13. F2 U R F R' F2 U' R U 
14. F2 U' F R F' U F' U R 
15. F' U' F2 R F' U' R U2 
16. R2 F U' F' R2 F' R F U 
17. U' F' U2 R F U2 R' U2 R' U' 
18. U R2 F' R U F U F2 U 
19. R F2 U2 F' U' R F2 U' F' 
20. R2 F U' R U2 R U' R' F' 
21. R' U' F U' R' F U F2 R' U' 
22. U F' U F' U R2 F' U2 
23. R2 F' U2 F' R' F2 R F' R2 
24. R2 U2 F R F R2 U R2 
25. U' R' U R U' R F R' U 
26. F' R2 F' R F' U F2 U' 
27. R F' U2 R' F R' F U 
28. F' R2 U' R' F' U2 R 
29. F2 U2 F R U2 R F 
30. U R' U2 F U2 F' R U' R U2 
31. R F' U R' F' U R' 
32. R2 F2 R U' F R2 U2 F2 
33. F R' F' R F' R U2 F' R2 
34. U F' R' U2 R U' R2 
35. R2 U F U2 R F2 U' F' U' 
36. R' F U F' U' F2 U F' U2 
37. R F U F2 R2 
38. U' F2 U' R U' F' U' F' U 
39. R F2 U2 R' U F' R' F2 U' 
40. U R U' F' U2 F' R2 U R' U' 
41. U R' F R F2 U' R' F 
42. U2 R U R' F2 R' U' R U 
43. R2 U F2 R2 U' R F' U2 R2 U' 
44. U2 F' U' R U2 F2 U' R 
45. F R' F R2 U2 R' U F' R 
46. U' R F R2 F2 U2 R' U2 
47. U2 R' F R' U F' U' F U' 
48. F' U' F R' F U' R2 F2 R' U 
49. R2 U R' U' R U' F2 U R' 
50. U F U' F2 U R' F2 R2

Also tell me if you would like it to be a race to sub (x) where you have to "graduate" or just a weekly thing to do so you can improve at your own pace.


----------



## Krazy Kube (Feb 10, 2015)

wow, I really need to get a 2x2x2. Right now, I'M using this scramble as a practice for corners first on my 3x3x3, so I'm basically using my 3x3x3 as a 2x2x2.


----------



## JediJupiter (Feb 11, 2015)

Krazy Kube said:


> wow, I really need to get a 2x2x2. Right now, I'M using this scramble as a practice for corners first on my 3x3x3, so I'm basically using my 3x3x3 as a 2x2x2.


Yeah a 2x2 is way easier to see everything on, or a 4x4 if you have one
I'll do this and submit my times tomorrow (probably)!


----------



## Berd (Feb 12, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> Yeah a 2x2 is way easier to see everything on, or a 4x4 if you have one
> I'll do this and submit my times tomorrow (probably)!


It's going down


----------



## JediJupiter (Feb 12, 2015)

Bring it Berd 
Okay, so my average was 5.82 seconds, trying with LBL rather than ortega. I was expecting something a lot higher, like an average of 6.5, but I was pretty lucky.
I'm racing to sub-6.
I think I know why I got so lucky, and I feel pretty bad because I only noticed after. When I tried to insert the scrambles into prisma timer it didn't work, and it was because there were numbers before each scramble. So, I used a format changer so that there were no numbers. I completely forgot about the 2s which would be taken out as well (F2, R2 etc.) So, all of those moves turned into normal clockwise 90 moves. I'm about to start a thread elsewhere to see if the scrambles still count as random. And if my pb of 1.8 seconds counts. 


Spoiler



2x2x2 cube
12-Feb-2015 11:38:09 - 11:59:07

Mean: 5.85
Average: 5.82
Best time: 1.80
Median: 6.08
Worst time: 11.21
Standard deviation: 1.96

Best average of 5: 3.39
36-40 - 1.84 5.31 3.01 (6.86) (1.81)

Best average of 12: 4.18
33-44 - 4.37 (1.80) 6.24 1.84 5.31 3.01 (6.86) 1.81 6.16 3.72 5.99 3.38

1. 4.36 U' F' R U R U F U R
2. 6.97 R F' U R F' R U F R
3. 5.06 R F U R' U R U R U'
4. 8.68 U R' F U' F U' F
5. 7.22 F R U R' U' R U F
6. 9.66 U R U' F' R U R F
7. 7.21 U F R U R F' R F R
8. 7.05 R U R' F U R F U
9. 4.35 U' R F U' R F R' U R U'
10. 4.57 F U F U F U' R' F
11. 6.33 F U F' U R' F' R' F R
12. 7.88 U' R U F' U F R U' R' U
13. 4.67 F U R F R' F U' R U
14. 6.92 F U' F R F' U F' U R
15. 7.20 F' U' F R F' U' R U
16. 8.30 R F U' F' R F' R F U
17. 5.46 U' F' U R F U R' U R' U'
18. 4.69 U R F' R U F U F U
19. 3.69 R F U F' U' R F U' F'
20. 4.69 R F U' R U R U' R' F'
21. 6.81 R' U' F U' R' F U F R' U'
22. 7.43 U F' U F' U R F' U
23. 7.20 R F' U F' R' F R F' R
24. 6.89 R U F R F R U R
25. 6.95 U' R' U R U' R F R' U
26. 5.41 F' R F' R F' U F U'
27. 5.87 R F' U R' F R' F U
28. 3.55 F' R U' R' F' U R
29. 7.03 F U F R U R F
30. 6.30 U R' U F U F' R U' R U
31. 4.46 R F' U R' F' U R'
32. 4.83 R F R U' F R U F
33. 7.23 F R' F' R F' R U F' R
34. 4.37 U F' R' U R U' R
35. 1.80 R U F U R F U' F' U'
36. 6.24 R' F U F' U' F U F' U
37. 1.84 R F U F R
38. 5.31 U' F U' R U' F' U' F' U
39. 3.01 R F U R' U F' R' F U'
40. 6.86 U R U' F' U F' R U R' U'
41. 9.06 U R' F R F U' R' F
42. 1.81 U R U R' F R' U' R U
43. 6.16 R U F R U' R F' U R U'
44. 3.72 U F' U' R U F U' R
45. 5.99 F R' F R U R' U F' R
46. 3.38 U' R F R F U R' U
47. 8.40 U R' F R' U F' U' F U'
48. 5.06 F' U' F R' F U' R F R' U
49. 11.21 R U R' U' R U' F U R'
50. 5.32 U F U' F U R' F R


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 12, 2015)

CLL sub-6 When I have the time.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 13, 2015)

R1
race to sub 6
ao50: 7.29
6.68, 7.01, 6.19, 9.09+, 5.78, 6.61, 7.10, 7.23, 6.42, 6.83, 7.14, 7.79, 7.23, 6.60, 6.54, 8.44, (DNF), 8.56, 9.14, 6.79, 7.30, 5.48,
12.92, 5.82, 8.80, 7.12, 6.69, 6.49, 6.57, 5.73, 5.47, 9.08, 10.32, 6.46, 7.32, 7.96, 8.87, 7.03, 9.28, 6.92, 7.17, 7.48, 6.89, 8.75,
(5.16), 5.56, 6.17, 6.66, 6.70, 5.72

I don't do 2x2 that much.


----------



## Puggins (Feb 20, 2015)

Only 2 people?
Oh well, here are results.
The number in parentheses indicates how many more sub-x averages you need to go to the next stage.

Sub-6:

JediJupiter: 5.82 (2)
Ordway Persyn: 7.29 (3)


----------



## Puggins (Feb 20, 2015)

Round 2 Scrambles:


1. F' U2 F2 R U' F2 R 
2. U' F2 R' F' R2 U2 F' R 
3. U F' R' F2 R' U R' U2 R' 
4. R2 F2 U R U' F2 R F U2 
5. F R' F R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 
6. R2 F R2 F' R' U2 R' U' 
7. U R' U R F2 U2 F' R 
8. R U R2 F' R' U' R2 F U' 
9. U F2 R2 F' R' U' R F' U2 
10. R' U' F R2 U2 F' U2 F R U2 
11. U' F' U F' U R' F2 R U' 
12. R2 F' U' F R2 U F' U2 F2 
13. F' R2 F U R' F2 U F2 U' 
14. F U' F2 U2 R2 F' U' R' U2 
15. U' F U F' R F' U R U2 
16. R U R' F2 R F U2 
17. F R F' R2 U2 F R' F' R' 
18. F2 R2 F U2 R' U' F' R F' R' 
19. U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U' R U2 
20. F' R U' R2 F U F2 U' F2 
21. U F' U R' F' U2 R U' F' 
22. F U F' R2 F U2 F' R 
23. U' R2 F2 U' R F U2 R2 U' 
24. F R' U2 R U F2 U2 R F' 
25. U2 F2 R F R F' U2 F' U' 
26. R2 U' F' U2 F R' F' R2 
27. R U' F R2 U' F R2 F' 
28. R2 F' U' R F2 U2 R' F' 
29. R F R' F U' F' R U' R 
30. R2 U' R U' R U2 F' R U 
31. U2 R' F2 R F' R' 
32. U R2 F R2 F' R F U' R 
33. F U R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
34. F' U F' R F2 R F2 R F' U' 
35. R F2 R U F2 U R F' 
36. R2 U R2 F' R U' F U' R 
37. R U' R' F U F2 R' U' R2 U' 
38. U2 R U F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 U 
39. U R2 F2 R U R2 F2 
40. F R' U' R2 U' R F' U' R2 
41. U2 F' R' F R2 U2 F' R' U' 
42. U' F' R U' F2 U R' U F' 
43. F' R2 F' R2 F' U' F2 U F2 U2 
44. R2 F U2 R' F R2 F2 U R' 
45. U' F2 R U F' R2 F' R' F2 
46. U2 F U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U 
47. F U R' F2 R F2 U2 R' U2 
48. U2 R' F R' F' R2 U2 F' 
49. R' U R' F' U' F U2 F R' U' 
50. F' R2 U F' R2 F U2 F' U'


Sorry about the problem with the numbers. They are there so you can keep track of what solve you're on.


----------



## JediJupiter (Feb 21, 2015)

Puggins said:


> Round 2 Scrambles:
> 
> 
> 1. F' U2 F2 R U' F2 R
> ...


No, it was my fault, it would have been easy to fix if I'd noticed


----------



## Puggins (Feb 21, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> No, it was my fault, it would have been easy to fix if I'd noticed



Whatever, anyway good luck this round.


----------



## JediJupiter (Feb 26, 2015)

Average was 6.61, ignore the scrambles it says in the spoiler, I did use the ones you created but I just took them straight from the page.


Spoiler



Session average: 06.61 Best: 03.88 Worst: 10.94 1. 05.94 F R2 U2 F R U F2 R2 U 2. 05.26 R' U F2 R U2 F' R' U2 F2 3. 07.42 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' U' R F2 4. 09.37 F' R2 U2 F' R2 U F' R' U2 5. 06.76 R2 U' F R U' F' R U F2 6. 05.30 U R F' U2 R2 F2 U R2 F 7. 10.88 R2 U F' R' U2 F R2 U' F2 8. 04.97 R2 F U' R F U' R' F2 U2 9. 07.04 R' U F' R2 U2 F R' U2 F2 10. 06.78 R2 U F2 R' U' F2 R' U' F 11. 05.39 R' F U' R2 F2 U' R F' U' 12. 10.94 U F R2 U2 F R U F R 13. 06.54 U F' R2 U2 F R2 U2 F R 14. 08.08 F2 R' U F2 R U F' R2 U2 15. 05.75 U2 F' R' U F2 R U2 F' R' 16. 06.33 U F' R' U F R' U F' R2 17. 05.06 U' R' F U R F2 U R2 F' 18. 10.13 R U2 F2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 F' 19. 05.19 F2 R' U F R U F2 R U' 20. 07.66 U' F R U F2 R U' F' R' 21. 05.71 R' U' F2 R2 U' F' R' U F2 22. 08.02 F U R2 F' U2 R F2 U R' 23. 05.15 U F2 R U' F2 R U F' R' 24. 06.32 U' F R U' F' R U' F2 R' 25. 07.63 R' F2 U2 R2 F' U R2 F2 U2 26. 05.39 U2 R2 F' U R' F2 U2 R F' 27. 06.32 F' U2 R2 F U' R2 F' U R' 28. 05.76 F2 R U F2 R' U F' R2 U2 29. 07.07 F2 R2 U F' R2 U' F' R' U' 30. 07.45 R2 F2 U2 R F U2 R2 F U 31. 04.07 F' U2 R F' U R2 F' U' R 32. 06.98 R U F' R U' F R U F2 33. 07.82 R' F' U R' F' U R' F U 34. 05.81 R U' F R' U' F' R2 U F2 35. 06.28 R U2 F' R U' F' R U F2 36. 06.23 R' F2 U2 R' F U2 R F2 U 37. 04.39 U R F' U' R F2 U R2 F 38. 06.13 R' U F' R' U F' R2 U2 F' 39. 03.88 F2 U R' F2 U' R F U' R2 40. 07.14 R F' U' R' F' U R F' U2 41. 06.50 R U F2 R' U' F R2 U2 F 42. 09.38 R2 F' U' R2 F2 U R' F' U' 43. 06.59 R2 F U2 R' F2 U2 R' F U2 44. 05.03 U2 F2 R U' F2 R2 U' F R2 45. 04.91 R2 F2 U' R2 F U R' F U2 46. 07.29 F R U2 F2 R U F2 R2 U2 47. 06.43 F U' R' F U R' F U R2 48. 04.74 F2 R2 U F' R' U2 F' R2 U2 49. 07.85 F2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 50. 07.36 F2 U2 R' F2 U R' F2 U2 R' Registered with Speedtimer


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Mar 8, 2015)

Race to sub-8:


Spoiler: Average:



8.07 (so close)





Spoiler: Times:



1. 6.85
2. (11.90)
3. 5.92
4. 8.82
5. 11.33
6. 10.27
7. 7.65
8. 7.83
9. 9.51
10. 8.92
11. 6.49
12. 8.68
13. 9.24
14. 7.83
15. 6.99
16. 7.36
17. 6.37
18. 6.99
19. 6.35
20. 6.80
21. 6.25
22. 8.65
23. 8.13
24. 9.49
25. 7.40
26. 7.97
27. 6.75
28. 8.21
29. 7.42
30. 7.69
31. 8.89
32. 10.75
33. 7.22
34. 9.46
35. 6.04
36. 7.96
37. (5.28)
38. 7.29
39. 7.30
40. 7.30
41. 7.18
42. 8.43
43. 11.22
44. 8.91
45. 7.47
46. 11.50
47. 8.62
48. 6.49
49. 8.94
50. 8.12


Oh well, that was close!


----------



## IpwohTf (Mar 9, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-9
avg of 50: 3.84
Race to sub-3.5
Time List:
1. 2.77 F' U2 F2 R U' F2 R 
2. 4.58 U' F2 R' F' R2 U2 F' R 
3. (8.12) U F' R' F2 R' U R' U2 R' 
4. 4.70 R2 F2 U R U' F2 R F U2 
5. 3.60 F R' F R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 
6. 4.31 R2 F R2 F' R' U2 R' U' 
7. 3.60 U R' U R F2 U2 F' R 
8. (2.25) R U R2 F' R' U' R2 F U' 
9. 4.96 U F2 R2 F' R' U' R F' U2 
10. 4.35 R' U' F R2 U2 F' U2 F R U2 
11. 3.80 U' F' U F' U R' F2 R U' 
12. 5.10 R2 F' U' F R2 U F' U2 F2 
13. 4.28 F' R2 F U R' F2 U F2 U' 
14. 3.36 F U' F2 U2 R2 F' U' R' U2 
15. 3.96 U' F U F' R F' U R U2 
16. 3.28 R U R' F2 R F U2 
17. 4.21 F R F' R2 U2 F R' F' R' 
18. 4.48 F2 R2 F U2 R' U' F' R F' R' 
19. 4.59 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U' R U2 
20. 3.82 F' R U' R2 F U F2 U' F2 
21. 3.56 U F' U R' F' U2 R U' F' 
22. 3.45 F U F' R2 F U2 F' R 
23. 4.35 U' R2 F2 U' R F U2 R2 U' 
24. 3.25 F R' U2 R U F2 U2 R F' 
25. 4.98 U2 F2 R F R F' U2 F' U' 
26. 5.16 R2 U' F' U2 F R' F' R2 
27. 3.98 R U' F R2 U' F R2 F' 
28. 3.26 R2 F' U' R F2 U2 R' F' 
29. 3.93 R F R' F U' F' R U' R 
30. (8.14) R2 U' R U' R U2 F' R U 
31. 3.18 U2 R' F2 R F' R' 
32. 3.44 U R2 F R2 F' R F U' R 
33. 5.33 F U R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
34. (6.02) F' U F' R F2 R F2 R F' U' 
35. 3.42 R F2 R U F2 U R F' 
36. 2.85 R2 U R2 F' R U' F U' R 
37. 3.20 R U' R' F U F2 R' U' R2 U' 
38. 3.34 U2 R U F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 U 
39. (2.44) U R2 F2 R U R2 F2 
40. 3.29 F R' U' R2 U' R F' U' R2 
41. 3.55 U2 F' R' F R2 U2 F' R' U' 
42. 2.82 U' F' R U' F2 U R' U F' 
43. 3.36 F' R2 F' R2 F' U' F2 U F2 U2 
44. 2.67 R2 F U2 R' F R2 F2 U R' 
45. 3.86 U' F2 R U F' R2 F' R' F2 
46. 3.14 U2 F U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U 
47. 4.08 F U R' F2 R F2 U2 R' U2 
48. (2.59) U2 R' F R' F' R2 U2 F' 
49. 3.86 R' U R' F' U' F U2 F R' U' 
50. 3.89 F' R2 U F' R2 F U2 F' U'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm going for sub-8. 
Average: 7.62
Best solve: 4.84
Worst solve: 12.95

50:	00:08.29	
49:	00:05.93	
48:	00:08.22	
47:	00:06.28	
46:	00:07.33	
45:	00:08.15	
44:	00:08.92	
43:	00:08.28	
42:	00:07.42	
41:	00:06.43	
40:	(00:04.84)
39:	00:08.09	
38:	00:08.03	
37:	00:06.58	
36:	00:06.12	
35:	00:08.00	
34:	00:08.08	
33:	(00:11.56)
32:	00:08.66	
31:	(00:11.81)	
30:	00:07.38	
29:	00:06.90	
28:	00:07.15	
27:	00:08.97	
26:	00:07.91	
25:	(00:05.69)
24:	00:05.96	
23:	00:08.88	
22:	(00:12.95)
21:	00:06.55	
20:	00:08.77	
19:	00:07.53	
18:	00:09.87	
17: 00:10.33	
16:	00:06.80	
15:	00:07.16	
14:	00:06.04	
13:	00:07.36	
12:	00:08.66	
11:	00:06.83	
10:	00:07.82	
9:	(00:05.00)
8:	00:06.92	
7:	00:06.83	
6:	00:05.84
5:	00:08.26	
4:	00:08.82	
3:	00:05.72	
2:	00:08.41	
1:	00:08.60


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 27, 2015)

Race to Sub 5 Ortega

time	ao5	ao12
1	4.06	-	-
2	6.25	-	-
3	5.19	-	-
4	5.70	-	-
5	3.83	4.98	-
6	4.92	5.27	-
7	4.67	4.92	-
8	5.32	4.97	-
9	2.99	4.47	-
10	4.41	4.66	-
11	5.05	4.71	-
12	3.69	4.38	4.68
13	4.89	4.33	4.77
14	5.18	4.78	4.71
15	4.30	4.75	4.62
16	5.20	4.79	4.61
17	5.02	5.03	4.73
18	5.54	5.13	4.77
19	5.31	5.18	4.84
20	4.69	5.18	4.77
21	5.61	5.29	4.96
22	4.73	5.19	4.99
23	5.42	5.15	5.03
24	4.51	4.95	5.05
25	5.41	5.18	5.10
26	5.75	5.18	5.14
27	4.84	5.22	5.18
28	4.03	4.92	5.11
29	2.52	4.76	5.01
30	4.59	4.49	4.91
31	4.31	4.31	4.81
32	8.17	4.31	4.92
33	4.00	4.30	4.76
34	10.04	5.69	5.10
35	4.80	5.76	5.04
36	4.52	5.83	5.04
37	3.68	4.44	4.87
38	4.39	4.57	4.73
39	6.88	4.57	4.94
40	3.97	4.29	4.93
41	5.32	4.56	5.10
42	7.49	5.53	5.38
43	5.86	6.02	5.54
44	5.08	5.42	5.23
45	4.45	5.42	5.28
46	5.94	5.63	5.12
47	3.76	5.13	5.02
48	6.89	5.16	5.25
49	3.24	4.72	5.25
50	4.25	4.65	5.24
solve: 50/50
mean: 5.01 WATTTT


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 22, 2015)

5.06, 5.14, 4.74, 6.15+, 3.92, 2.42, 5.63, 4.61, 3.09, 3.73, 6.00, 4.37, 4.55, 3.10, 3.60, 5.98, 5.71, 4.64, 6.61+, 4.78, 4.91, 6.54, 4.69, 4.16, 5.26, 6.66+, 6.86, 5.39, 4.14, DNF(4.42), 2.18, 6.95, 5.30, 8.21+, 3.60, 4.08, 3.87, 3.94, 4.99, 6.55, 4.11, 7.49, 5.42, 7.23, 4.21, 4.77, 4.24, 4.88, 5.23, 3.97

race to sub 5

average = 5.03 ;(


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 3, 2015)

Is nobody running this thread anymore?


----------



## JediJupiter (May 5, 2015)

PurpleBanana said:


> Is nobody running this thread anymore?



sadly no, but if you want to, you can!


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 5, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> sadly no, but if you want to, you can!



I've never run a race thread before, but I guess I could try.


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 5, 2015)

I'll just start with 12 scrambles and see if anybody participates. 

Round 3 Scrambles

1. F2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R U' F U'	
2. U' F' U' R2 U' F R' F U2 F	
3. R2 U2 F U' R F R2 F2 U R'	
4. U' F' R U' R U2 R' F' R2 F	
5. U2 R' F2 U2 F' R U' F' R F	
6. U2 R' U R2 U' F2 R' U R2 U2	
7. R2 U R2 F2 R' F R2 F' R' F'	
8. R2 F2 R' U2 F' R F U' F R'	
9. U F U2 F2 U R2 F R' F R2	
10. F' U' F R' U2 R' U R F R'	
11. R2 F2 U' R U R F2 R F U	
12. U R F2 U' F U R' F2 R2 F2


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 5, 2015)

My awful result: 

12: (17.94) LOL
11: 6.32	
10: 8.96	
9. (5.07)
8: 5.50	
7: 6.84	
6: 7.50	
5: 6.23	
4: 7.05	
3: 7.89	
2: 6.24	
1: 05.42

Average - 7.00 (argh)
I guess I'm in the race to sub 6?


----------



## pyr14 (May 6, 2015)

race to sub 5 (round 3)
8.35, 3.42, 6.26, 5.46, 6.07, 4.50, 4.96, 4.16, 4.51, DNF(4.64), 4.35, 6.42
ao12 = 5.5


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 30, 2015)

PurpleBanana said:


> Is nobody running this thread anymore?



I started a new one! Join now guys, link in my signature!


----------

